# Hertz mille woofer



## Highroller (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi guys. Need some help from ppl who owns, have owned or listened to mille. 
I'm confused between ml 1650 & ml 1800.3. 
What are similarities and differences? 
Along I'll run mlk 700.3 all active. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

The ml1650 is a 6.5 in driver

The ml1800 is a 7 in driver

ML 1800.3 Legend car audio woofers has been thought and designed for the enthusiasts attending contests who need a component merging the timbre accuracy of ML 1650.3 Legend to a wider extension to the low frequencies thanks to the large emission surface, higher power handling and control which only a 50 mm voice coil can ensure - See more at: ML 1800.3 - Hertz Mille Legend car audio woofers

Specs from their site might give you more info, not sure how technical you want


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

I thought about upgrading from the 1650.3 to the 1800.3 and I still may do so. From what I gathered, it handles more power and will play deeper (lower) than the 1650.3. But then again, that's what we have subwoofers in the rear for. I could be wrong but from reading about it, that's what I got. I'll call my audio guy and ask him and let u know what he says. He's the "expert" lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Highroller (Feb 27, 2015)

MrGreen83 said:


> I thought about upgrading from the 1650.3 to the 1800.3 and I still may do so. From what I gathered, it handles more power and will play deeper (lower) than the 1650.3. But then again, that's what we have subwoofers in the rear for. I could be wrong but from reading about it, that's what I got. I'll call my audio guy and ask him and let u know what he says. He's the "expert" lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would really appreciate that !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Highroller (Feb 27, 2015)

Viggen said:


> The ml1650 is a 6.5 in driver
> 
> The ml1800 is a 7 in driver
> 
> ...



Went thru the links. 
Was looking for review/difference. 
One of which you have mentioned 1800.3 being able to play more lows. 

What about bass being more beefy than 1650? Is 300 rms active good enough for 1800.3?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

The PEAK of the 1650.3's (left) is almost right where the RMS of the 1800.3 (right) is. I'd say those things can take a beating! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I gave my ml1600.2 300w rms until my amp died on me... A old Adcom GFA-5475 bridged to 2 channels ... Then went with a pheonix gold elite.4 which was run in 4 channel stereo... Rated just over 200wx4 from its birth sheet. The ml1600's took every bit of power I could give them.

I am leaning towards giving the ml1800's a try because bigger is better... Especially in a noisy little Miata. From the specs they can take a bit more powahhhhh and with the around 40% bigger voice coil why not 

Zero experience on how they sound... Local shop hasn't sold any of the 1800's thus they aren't any help


----------



## Highroller (Feb 27, 2015)

MrGreen83 said:


> I thought about upgrading from the 1650.3 to the 1800.3 and I still may do so. From what I gathered, it handles more power and will play deeper (lower) than the 1650.3. But then again, that's what we have subwoofers in the rear for. I could be wrong but from reading about it, that's what I got. I'll call my audio guy and ask him and let u know what he says. He's the "expert" lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mr. Green, Mr. Blue is waiting to hear from your audio expert. Did you get a chance? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

Highroller said:


> Mr. Green, Mr. Blue is waiting to hear from your audio expert. Did you get a chance?


Hey, why am I Mr. Pink? Why can't we pick our own colors?


----------



## Highroller (Feb 27, 2015)

firebirdude said:


> Hey, why am I Mr. Pink? Why can't we pick our own colors?



Poor you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denaliz (Dec 2, 2014)

I just picked up a nib set of 1650.3's and am considering selling the ML 1650.3 and buying the 1800.3. I was really waiting for someone else to be the Guinea pig besides me and my rapidly deteriorating bank account. ��

I'd like to add the 700.3 for a 3-way set up with the 1800.3 anchoring front stage. I've got the power to do it. Just have no idea on roi for additional fab vs 1650.3 in place.

I haven't installed it yet as I have other Audison goodies coming in this week.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

He basically said the same thing I said so I didn't bother posting it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HAL3Y SRT (Jan 27, 2017)

Denaliz said:


> I just picked up a nib set of 1650.3's and am considering selling the ML 1650.3 and buying the 1800.3. I was really waiting for someone else to be the Guinea pig besides me and my rapidly deteriorating bank account. ��
> 
> I'd like to add the 700.3 for a 3-way set up with the 1800.3 anchoring front stage. I've got the power to do it. Just have no idea on roi for additional fab vs 1650.3 in place.
> 
> I haven't installed it yet as I have other Audison goodies coming in this week.


You ever end up installing those 1650.3s? Wondering how they sound compared to the 1600.2. I have a set of both and getting ready to install them but heard the 1600 have much better bass then the 1650. Any comment?


----------



## HAL3Y SRT (Jan 27, 2017)

Viggen said:


> I gave my ml1600.2 300w rms until my amp died on me... A old Adcom GFA-5475 bridged to 2 channels ... Then went with a pheonix gold elite.4 which was run in 4 channel stereo... Rated just over 200wx4 from its birth sheet. The ml1600's took every bit of power I could give them.
> 
> I am leaning towards giving the ml1800's a try because bigger is better... Especially in a noisy little Miata. From the specs they can take a bit more powahhhhh and with the around 40% bigger voice coil why not
> 
> Zero experience on how they sound... Local shop hasn't sold any of the 1800's thus they aren't any help


Have you heard the new Mille 1650.3s? Trying to get a comparison between those and the older 1600.2s. I've heard the new ones don't have a good bass and the older ones sound better. Hoping someone can help me out.


----------



## 92MR2T (Apr 25, 2012)

Guess I'll chime in here too...

Been waiting eagerly to read an honest review of the 1800.3's sense I read rumors about them almost three years ago!!! I have been running a set of 1600.2's for the last three years and love them, but I've always wondered if a slightly larger mid bass would blend with the sub a lot better. The 1600's play very strong mid bass and I'm giving them 250w RMS each right now, but they roll off very quickly below 80hz. Which sucks because I like to low pass my sub at around 50-63hz. There always ends up being annoying high frequencies from my sub (to my ears 50-80hz from a sub sounds like crap, and I don't think its my equipment's fault), or there's about a 20hz gap that's kinda lifeless.

I have a set of 700.3's on the way in the mail, might take a little more fabrication on my a pillar pods to get those installed. They will be replacing some peerless 3" full ranges.

Also, as someone else stated above. The local Hertz dealership has not sold any of the 1800's yet, so they are completely useless at giving me an honest opinion of them. In fact when I asked them to get me a price quote on the 1800's they looked at me like a deer in headlights, like they didn't even know Hertz made a 7" mid. And they never even called me with a price.


----------



## 92MR2T (Apr 25, 2012)

HAL3Y SRT said:


> Have you heard the new Mille 1650.3s? Trying to get a comparison between those and the older 1600.2s. I've heard the new ones don't have a good bass and the older ones sound better. Hoping someone can help me out.


Hey, we both live in Missouri if you want to compare Hertz speakers some time :laugh:


----------



## HAL3Y SRT (Jan 27, 2017)

92MR2T said:


> Hey, we both live in Missouri if you want to compare Hertz speakers some time :laugh:




Lol. What part of MO you in?


----------



## HAL3Y SRT (Jan 27, 2017)

92MR2T said:


> Guess I'll chime in here too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I decided to not use my 1650.3s and get the 1600.2s because I heard they're better. Although I'm only running 150w to each 1600 from my xdi 1200.6. But I also have a PS8 which will help. And 2 audio frog GB12D2s that will help in the bass area . Those will be running off their own xdi 1100.1.


----------



## HAL3Y SRT (Jan 27, 2017)

92MR2T said:


> Hey, we both live in Missouri if you want to compare Hertz speakers some time :laugh:




My Jeep is actually over at The Car Audio Shop getting everything installed. They're doing a complete custom false floor. Got the 280.3s, 700.3s and 1600.2s which will be running all active from the arc audio xdi 1200.6 and the PS8, then 2 AF GB12D2s being powered by 2 arc 1100.1s at 1ohm each. Pretty excited.

$8k later....should be done this Friday.


----------



## 92MR2T (Apr 25, 2012)

Pretty sweet! Never listened to anything by audio frog, the name kinda turns me off lol. Didn't know they made subs. I am using a pioneer p99rs head unit so no need for a DSP. Only problem is I can't just hook it up to a laptop for tuning or tune each speaker individually, so people with a DSP still have a slight advantage over me. But it's not worth blowing another $800 or so just to have that ability. I probably have about $5000 into my truck system and I did all the install/fabrication myself. It's not the prettiest install, but it's my daily driver beater truck.

I'm in Springfield, shoot me a PM or something if you ever head to the southwest in your jeep. I almost never go to St louis, unless there's a concert I'm dying to see.


----------



## Flyhogz (Nov 8, 2012)

92MR2T said:


> Guess I'll chime in here too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I live in the Fayetteville/Rogers NWA area- not too far away from SPF- and I have the 1800.3s installed. Solid woofer for sure. 


Sent from


----------



## HAL3Y SRT (Jan 27, 2017)

92MR2T said:


> Pretty sweet! Never listened to anything by audio frog, the name kinda turns me off lol. Didn't know they made subs. I am using a pioneer p99rs so no need for a DSP. Only problem is I can't just hook it up to a laptop for tuning or tune each speaker individually, so people with a DSP still have a slight advantage over me. But it's not worth blowing another $800 or so just to have that ability. I probably have about $5000 into my truck system and I did all the install/fabrication myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Springfield, shoot me a PM or something if you ever head to the southwest in your jeep. I almost never go to St louis, unless there's a concert I'm dying to see.




Ya the name definitely doesn't do it any good, but trust me, they're very good. I have the 8.4" Uconnect head unit that basically controls everything in the Jeep, so I wasn't getting rid of that. They just finally released the PAC harness for my Jeep, so now I'll be able to run the TOSLINK back to the aftermarket DSP and amps. 

There's not much out on the Audio Frog subs yet, more have the speakers than the subs, but what I have heard about them, is all good. They'll be in the false floor with a very tuned, ported 3.5 cu ft (maybe a little less) enclosure with 950-1000w to each sub. The thing is going to pound. Only thing I was ever really worried about was the 150w to the 1600s. Hearing they can take, and do very well at 250w makes me nervous I will want more. But my installer said with his tuning skills, I will be more than happy. 

Aside from all that, the actual cosmetics of the build is going to be insane.


----------



## HAL3Y SRT (Jan 27, 2017)

Flyhogz said:


> I live in the Fayetteville/Rogers NWA area- not too far away from SPF- and I have the 1800.3s installed. Solid woofer for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from




If I'm not happy with the 1600s, I might grab the 1800s with a separate amp. Just really don't want 4 amps lol.


----------



## 92MR2T (Apr 25, 2012)

Flyhogz said:


> I live in the Fayetteville/Rogers NWA area- not too far away from SPF- and I have the 1800.3s installed. Solid woofer for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from


Oh hey, it's you. You where responding to my thread about the possibility of receiving fake Hertz speakers off eBay. And yeah, Rogers isn't far. I was kinda wondering if there was any kind of sound quality car audio meets in the Missouri/Arkansas area. If not we should start one


----------



## HAL3Y SRT (Jan 27, 2017)

92MR2T said:


> Oh hey, it's you. You where responding to my thread about the possibility of receiving fake Hertz speakers off eBay. And yeah, Rogers isn't far. I was kinda wondering if there was any kind of sound quality car audio meets in the Missouri/Arkansas area. If not we should start one




Down. Haha


----------



## 92MR2T (Apr 25, 2012)

HAL3Y SRT said:


> Ya the name definitely doesn't do it any good, but trust me, they're very good. I have the 8.4" Uconnect head unit that basically controls everything in the Jeep, so I wasn't getting rid of that. They just finally released the PAC harness for my Jeep, so now I'll be able to run the TOSLINK back to the aftermarket DSP and amps.
> 
> There's not much out on the Audio Frog subs yet, more have the speakers than the subs, but what I have heard about them, is all good. They'll be in the false floor with a very tuned, ported 3.5 cu ft (maybe a little less) enclosure with 950-1000w to each sub. The thing is going to pound. Only thing I was ever really worried about was the 150w to the 1600s. Hearing they can take, and do very well at 250w makes me nervous I will want more. But my installer said with his tuning skills, I will be more than happy.
> 
> Aside from all that, the actual cosmetics of the build is going to be insane.


That all sounds very impressive, I bet you can't wait to hear it! I'm more of a function over form kinda guy myself and couldn't care less what stuff looks like in most situations. 2 12's in a ported box with 2k watts would be totally overkill for my taste. I have a single sealed JL sub on 600 watts and it's plenty of bass for me, it still overpowers the mid bass most of the time. That's why I got a bass knob for my amp so I can easily adjust the bass on the fly according to the type of music I'm listening to. Some music sounds like crap with overkill bass lol.


----------



## HAL3Y SRT (Jan 27, 2017)

92MR2T said:


> That all sounds very impressive, I bet you can't wait to hear it! I'm more of a function over form kinda guy myself and couldn't care less what stuff looks like in most situations. 2 12's in a ported box with 2k watts would be totally overkill for my taste. I have a single sealed JL sub on 600 watts and it's plenty of bass for me, it still overpowers the mid bass most of the time. That's why I got a bass knob for my amp so I can easily adjust the bass on the fly according to the type of music I'm listening to. Some music sounds like crap with overkill bass lol.




Oh yea I def have the bass knob ran to the front. I won't be running more than probably 500w to each sub daily. I just want it there for when I want it


----------



## Jus711 (Jan 9, 2009)

I’m in the STL too :rockon: I’ve had my Mille set for about a year but I’m just now going active, where are y’all crossing over your tweeter and mid? I was thinking 2khz for the tweeter and 80hz for the mid


----------



## riceandpho (Dec 30, 2009)

Jus711 said:


> I’m in the STL too :rockon: I’ve had my Mille set for about a year but I’m just now going active, where are y’all crossing over your tweeter and mid? I was thinking 2khz for the tweeter and 80hz for the mid


im doing 2.5k at 18db slope. sometimes ill change it to 3.15k, my speakers are about 1 month and a half old right now, and it sounds different compared to the focal k2p i had.


----------

